# seeking advice.... help!! :(



## 19555 (Oct 12, 2006)

hello everyone,I'll start by saying that I don't believe in the term "IBS". never believed in it and never will. I'm 1000% sure that it is some doctors' creation of making millions of $$$ every year from poor people like us. and now for my personal story, it's kinda long but please read it...it all started back in mid March 2006, i felt very weak and it was kinda feeling of getting the flu but nothing else, no pain at all... then after about 2 weeks of feeling this way i started having bad caughs and felt like throwing up, especially in the morning... again, i ignored it and thought it something i ate. then one day, i was sitting at my desk at work and felt like i had a BM. it was about 10 mins before i leave so i just waited and went home. after I went to the bathroom i still fell incomplete and it was a very unusual and disturbing feeling. since then everytime i went to the bathroom, i still felt like i need to go again. i started having a lot of gas and even afrer passing gas, i still felt bloated.I decided I'm going to see my family doctor. he said it's gastritis and gave me a special diet to follow for a few days. the diets didn't help at all and so i decided to go so a gastroenterologist.after hearing my case, he suggested colonoscopy and endoscopy. the endoscopy biopsy found i have gastritis and H. pylori and the colonoscopy biopsy found Giardia Lamblia.he gave me flagyl for 2 weeks to get rid of the giardia and prevpac for the h. pylori. after finishing both antibiotics I felt almost EXACTLY the same.. bloated, gas, sensation of incomplete evacuation, and mucus in the stool. i returned to the doctor and he kept saying "IBS" "IBS" and told me to take fiber so he gave me citrusel (i think that's the name) and fiber-con. neither of them helped.at that time my father was doing his little research and read something about c-difficle. I went back to the doctor and asked him to do a c-diff stool analysis. after a week i get a phone call and the doctor said (in a tone of voice as if he just discovered America) "I think i know what r u suffering from, we found c-difficle in your stool". -thank to my father of course! so i went back to this doctor and he gave me flagyl again to get rid of the c-difficle. i took it and the re-test showed no c-diff. i also re-tested for h.pylori and giardia which was negative. BUT the symptoms were the same.I desided i'm going to see a different doctor which turned out to be a terrible mistake. He looked at my file and diagnosed Crohn's disease. he gave me steroids and told me i'll feel better within a 2 weeks. i took the steroids for about a week and in the meantime did a blood test to check if i do have Crohn disease and it came out NEGATIVE. so i imidiatlly stopped the steroid which later found out it was a dangerous move.anyway, i then saw another doctor who also said i have IBS and told me to take fiber. and then finally i decided to go to Cedar Sinai Hospital.I did a test for AIDS, re-tested for Giardia and H.pylori and they all came negative. then i did the breath test and was told i have Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth.I tried Neomycin for 2 weeks, with no result and then Rifaximin for 2 weeks, and again no results. the doctor suggest the Vivonex diet.I ordered at and should start it very soon. and as for my title (seeking advice), i really do need a lot of help, i'm frustrated and about to give up. I tried so many thing, so many supplement (peppermint oil, vitamins, enzymes) with no cure. the mucus is almost gone but still i feel like something is killing me from the inside.One stool test found i have yeast (candida) but the doctor said they don't treat it!!! i don't understand it?! i go to the bathroom 4-5 times a day, my rectum itches, i pass stool and feel incomplete and even pass gas and don't feel clear.again, i will never believe the term IBS and i'm sure that if i want get cure for what i have it will get worse eventually







if someone feel the same as me please share it and if u have an advice for me, please post it.i will keep u update with my vivonex diet and i really hope it will work, cuz sometimes i feel like throwing myself infort of a train







since my social and private life is about 0 right now.i bought the book "Patient Heal Thyself" and so my next step if vivonex doesn't work is trying his Garden of Life products.Thank u for reading my storyI hope we all get thru this vicious thing and get our life back very soon-Guy


----------



## 19555 (Oct 12, 2006)

i forgot to mention that in between i tried colon cleansing (3 times) and took probiotics and still no improvements.and what i also forgot to mention which is very important is that during this whole horrible time i lost 15 lbs. dropped from 195 to 180 (i'm 6'-3"), and that i don't have constipation nor diarrhea.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

GuyCHow long has it been since they eradicated the Giardia Lamblia?How long has it been since you haven't had d or c?When was the last time you were checked for the C-diff?


----------



## 19555 (Oct 12, 2006)

it's about 4 months since i eradicated the giardia.since my problem started, i never had c nor d. BM are about 4-5 times everyday, they r light brown color, sometime very loose.last time i checked for c-diff was also about 4 months ago.the doctor was surprised to know that i had giardia since it comes from feces in lakes and i didn't travel anywhere, but then i read on a research in the internet that Candida might cause Giardia.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

giardia can continue to give a person "IBS LIKE" symptoms for a while after its eradication while the gut normalizes.c-diff can sometimes return.Candida doesn't cause Giardia. Giardia is a pretty common parasite."Giardiasis (jee-ar-DY-uh-sus)An infection with the parasite Giardia lamblia from spoiled food or unclean water. May cause diarrhea. "You might want to get a stool sample again.Going four times a day leans to D side of things.There is something called Post Infectious IBS, people who develop IBS after a gut infection that is resolved. The intial infection is believe to cause cellular changes in the gut, structural abnormailites. http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...05561#557105561IBS is not an infection from a parasite however.Do you have pain or discomfort?Does it wake you at night?You might also want to read this.http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...se=43&lang_id=1Are you seeing a doctor now, because you have quite a few possiblites going on right now.


----------



## 19555 (Oct 12, 2006)

ericfirst of all, thank u for reading my story and trying to help







like i said before, i don't have diarrhea nor constipation. even when i was diagnosed with the giardia or the c-diff i didn't have D or C. i only had loose stool with mucus in it.I had my own reseach on IBS and i know that it's not assosiated with weight loss or parasites. I can't gain any weight since i lost it, i'm stuck on 182lbs. i don't wake up at night to go to the bathroom.the last stool test (of soooo many that i did) found yeast but the dr didn't want to give me anything for it. i tested for celiac disease - negative. when i eat dairy food i don't get diarrhea at all. and like i mentioned in the beginning, i will never EVER believe this stupid condition called IBS and i don't expect other people to believe it. cuz everything happend for a reason, and person doesn't have diarrhea or constipation without a reason...i just got the vivonex diet.. i'll start it today and let u know how it wentThanks again


----------



## 19555 (Oct 12, 2006)

hey everyone,I started the vivonex diet few days ago. i have to admit that it taste horrible, like a rotten egg... but with the raspberry flavor packets it taste a little better.so far i don't feel any improvements but i start having some diarrheas, i'm not sure but i think it's from the flavor packets which has aspartame in it.what i do hope is that it's not from the aspartame and but rather is the parasites and bacteria that being killed by no eating anything...I'll keep u updated


----------



## 23240 (Mar 25, 2007)

a long time ago i had bad diarrhea after taking antibiotics. my gp did a stool test and found a lot of yeast, so he gave me a flagyl (diflucan) and treated it as a yeast infection. after i finished the flagyl there was no real sign of improvement but after a few more weeks the diarrhea went away and i was back to normal. Now, this was a long time ago, I think it may have been before there was a category called IBS, so the doctor may have been willing to explore other avenues of treatment.i have since had a terrible case of chronic d that started after it took a course of clindamycin. I was given metronidazole and it didn't seem to help. all stool tests are negative for c. diff. i've read somewhere that it's possible that you may get re-infected with c.diff and that tests may come up negative for c.diff if you've already done a course of metronidazole. any thoughts?


----------

